# Snails (porcupine algae)



## Katie (Feb 5, 2005)

:roll: wasn't sure which forum to post this :roll: 

does anybody know anything about porcupine algae snails, adult size, age exspectancy, which fish they're best with, with they're worst with, how much they cost (avarage), do they need other food supluments, etc?

Anything?

K8e


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, just noticed this. I was looking into this because someone has some for sale on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66795&item=4357101291&rd=1
Doing some looking around, I found out that they are nerites. The scientific name is probably either Clithon corona
see http://members.aol.com/Mkohl2/Neritidae.html
or Theodoxus corona
see http://www.aquabase.org/shell/view.php3?id=26
I really couldn't find any info about them, like expected lifespan. The French one above has some info, but this one below also gives some info (see the bottom of the page).
http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php


----------

